# Good multidirectional antenna for low VHF & UHF



## LowandSlow (Dec 8, 2006)

I live in zip code 17111. I have a 2 story home. My house is on the top of a hill, only obstructions in the area are a couple of trees and other houses of the same height. Antennaweb.org gives me the following for digital channels:

*	yellow - uhf	WITF-DT	33.3	PBS	HARRISBURG	PA 337°	6.5	36
*	yellow - uhf	WLYH-DT	15.1	CW	LANCASTER	PA 102°	17.6	23
*	yellow - vhf	WHP-DT	21.1	CBS	HARRISBURG	PA 337°	6.5	4
*	yellow - vhf	WHTM-DT	27.1	ABC	HARRISBURG	PA 304°	8.6	10
*	red - uhf	WGAL-DT	8.1	NBC	LANCASTER	PA 160°	18.7	58
*	red - uhf	WPMT-DT	43.1	FOX	YORK	PA 158°	19.6	47


If I put in 100' for antenna height, all of these stations get a recommendation of yellow.

My big concern is WHP, which is VHF 4. From my research it appears the low VHF channels can be hard to pick up. Fortunately, the tower is only 6.5 miles away.

Based on the above, I'm thinking that a good multi-directional antenna would be best. I would prefer to put the antenna in the attic, as it gets windy (as I said, we're on top of a hill) and I think that may be safer. Can anyone recommend a good antenna? Going with a directional antenna where I would need a rotor is not a realistic option in my household. 

Anyone have any antenna ideas? Thanks.

Erik


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

Put the ant in the attic will change the yellow to blue


----------



## DougRuss (Oct 16, 2005)

Good Luck ! Your Towers are all over the place. :nono:

You could try this,if it doesn't work you could always Return it?

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2131034&cp


----------

